# Walker Power?



## GA DAWG (Feb 18, 2010)

How can this be? 9O walkers and 1 bluetick in the top 1O9 of the AKC world hunt. I figured those blues would mop the floors with a hunt in dead of winter with no leaves! What could have happened?


----------



## Old Blue21 (Feb 18, 2010)

Pass the popcorn


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 19, 2010)

Wonder if Hemi made it through?


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 19, 2010)

No.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 19, 2010)

Because the entry ratio was 90 to 1 .... Bet ya more Walcurs lost there cast than Blue dogs.............


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 19, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Because the entry ratio was 90 to 1 .... Bet ya more Walcurs lost there cast than Blue dogs.............


 

Well said sir, well said!


----------



## all ticked up (Feb 19, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Well said sir, well said!



bet he wont get credit for that stat.  dawg hows ur power doin still aint seen you in the books lol these pups are ready you need to come pic one out


----------



## willcox (Feb 19, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> How can this be? 9O walkers and 1 bluetick in the top 1O9 of the AKC world hunt. I figured those blues would mop the floors with a hunt in dead of winter with no leaves! What could have happened?



MY BLUES WERE THE SAME PLACE AS YOUR WALCUR-- AT THE HOUSE.  BUT YOU HAVE TRIGGERED A GOOD QUESTION DAWG : WHAT'S WRONG WITH THE  WALKERS  THAT DIDNT MAKE IT??  ARE THEY BLUE DOGS WITH WALKER COATS ON OR WHAT??? IF 100 BLUE DOGS MADE IT AND I COULDNT I WOULD FEEL LIKE I NEEDED TO DO SOME SERIOUS REGROUPING


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 19, 2010)

Always an excuse for everything. Come UKC world hunt it will be the leaves thing again...


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 19, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Because the entry ratio was 90 to 1 .... Bet ya more Walcurs lost there cast than Blue dogs.............



theres a reason for that


----------



## all ticked up (Feb 19, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Always an excuse for everything. Come UKC world hunt it will be the leaves thing again...



ur right always an excuse for yours not being in the win slips u always hollerin walcur power yours must stay on charge all the time make the trip down and ill let u handel one of mine tom. nite and u can say u held some power lol wont be but about a month and ill be up there to see the family and u can bet ill deliver.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 19, 2010)

Yall aint gotta get so mad!! Maybe a blue english will win it.


----------



## holler tree (Feb 19, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Yall aint gotta get so mad!! Maybe a blue english will win it.



there ya go   !!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 19, 2010)

Craig Knight said:


> theres a reason for that



Share that with us then Mr. Knight ......

It's called jump on the Walcur bandwagon , if i were a man that liked to play follow the leader then I 2 would have a Walcur in the pen..... but I don't and never willBLUE DOG MAFIA


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 19, 2010)

You will see the light one day ol buddy


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 19, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> You will see the light one day ol buddy



I don't think it will ever happen , just like I will never see your light shine the trees here in South Georgia


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok Dawg and jmferxgjhxhjhvjhmxthxfjxhgm

My place is close to half way between ya'll. What night ya'll want to settle this?


----------



## jaybo81 (Feb 20, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Yall aint gotta get so mad!! Maybe a blue english will win it.



Now your speakin the truth!!


----------



## Murphy (Feb 20, 2010)

3 Walkers and a English in the final four


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Feb 20, 2010)

guaranteein the english dog dont win it Mrs. Supastar will be tuff to beat shes nice...Ive heard Babe is a goodun too and Cletus will showem a coon also Im sure but my money is on Supastar...


----------



## coontreeinhook (Feb 20, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Because the entry ratio was 90 to 1 .... Bet ya more Walcurs lost there cast than Blue dogs.............



How do you know that? I never saw that stat.... thats just your assumption right? I bet the losing blueticks are still tracking in them woods up there.


----------



## jaybo81 (Feb 20, 2010)

Cletus is tuff i drew em monday night  quick dog that will have a coon.


----------



## holler tree (Feb 20, 2010)

Jeremiah Glaze said:


> guaranteein the english dog dont win it Mrs. Supastar will be tuff to beat shes nice...Ive heard Babe is a goodun too and Cletus will showem a coon also Im sure but my money is on Supastar...



come on now you know there is no such thing as a guarantee in competition huntin (except when you draw out with a bunch of buddies that dont have a dog good enough to win with honestly). all these dogs have to be pretty good dogs to be there and even if it is a 1 in 4 shot I'm pullin for the english dog .you walker boys have to understand that your time has past.   lol


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 20, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Share that with us then Mr. Knight ......
> 
> It's called jump on the Walcur bandwagon , if i were a man that liked to play follow the leader then I 2 would have a Walcur in the pen..... but I don't and never willBLUE DOG MAFIA



No Mr great knower of all, its not a jump on the band wagon for walkers , thats all I have ever hunted except 1 black dog and 1 blue dog which neither of them could keep up with my old walker female. If you dont have a walker in your pen then why do you have a pen? You could let him just run around the yard, it aint like he's going to do anything. All punches and comments aside theres good dogs in all breeds, I just like walkers. BTW I happen to like blue dogs but its fun to ruffle your feathers about them.


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 20, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I don't think it will ever happen , just like I will never see your light shine the trees here in South Georgia



Heck I cant get him to shine his lights in a tree along the edge ofthe cornfields not even 10 miles from his house let alone in south Ga.


----------



## 027181 (Feb 20, 2010)

you guys are like a bunch of girls over your dogs breed.....that being said there must be a reason so many folks got a walker in there pen....


----------



## GAcooner94 (Feb 20, 2010)

jaybo81 said:


> Now your speakin the truth!!



Hey mtbe a redbone will win it!!!!!


----------



## jaybo81 (Feb 20, 2010)

GAcooner94 said:


> Hey mtbe a redbone will win it!!!!!


Theres not a redbone in final four.


----------



## muddy_patrick (Feb 20, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I don't think it will ever happen , just like I will never see your light shine the trees here in South Georgia


hey niterider you got to get off the computer and learn to hush about a sorry Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- bluetick to before youll see a light in the woods in south ga! when was the last time you went hunting and actually saw a coon???????


----------



## jaybo81 (Feb 20, 2010)

Jeremiah Glaze said:


> guaranteein the english dog dont win it Mrs. Supastar will be tuff to beat shes nice...Ive heard Babe is a goodun too and Cletus will showem a coon also Im sure but my money is on Supastar...


jeremiah  i hunted against both of em and all i got to say is supastar better be ready cause cletus is for real and chad is a great handler, but i sure would like to see a redtick take it to em.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 20, 2010)

This thread has got out of control. Its supposed to be a blue dog bashing thread. Lets try and stay on topic!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 20, 2010)

Craig Knight said:


> No Mr great knower of all, its not a jump on the band wagon for walkers , thats all I have ever hunted except 1 black dog and 1 blue dog which neither of them could keep up with my old walker female. If you dont have a walker in your pen then why do you have a pen? You could let him just run around the yard, it aint like he's going to do anything. All punches and comments aside theres good dogs in all breeds, I just like walkers. BTW I happen to like blue dogs but its fun to ruffle your feathers about them.



The reason I keep my Blue dog in a pen:::  is to keep all the Walcur culls from comin up in the yard and breeding with a real coon dog


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 20, 2010)

muddy_patrick said:


> hey niterider you got to get off the computer and learn to hush about a sorry Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- bluetick to before youll see a light in the woods in south ga! when was the last time you went hunting and actually saw a coon???????



Last coon I saw in the woods was with you muddy.....

I did see one run over in front of the club yesterday


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 20, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> The reason I keep my Blue dog in a pen:::  is to keep all the Walcur culls from comin up in the yard and breeding with a real coon dog



Well Truth be known you might wanna let the blue dog breed a walker then when the pups are born you can get rid of the mama dog and you'll be 1/2 way there to having a real coon dog.


----------



## GAcooner94 (Feb 20, 2010)

jaybo81 said:


> Theres not a redbone in final four.



I know it just being optomistic haha


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 20, 2010)

Craig Knight said:


> Well Truth be known you might wanna let the blue dog breed a walker then when the pups are born you can get rid of the mama dog and you'll be 1/2 way there to having a real coon dog.



I try and keep trash out of my pen Craig... If i want a cross breed then I'd just call the pound gotta be alot of Walcur culls there I'm sure


----------



## kreekhunter (Feb 23, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Share that with us then Mr. Knight ......
> 
> It's called jump on the Walcur bandwagon , if i were a man that liked to play follow the leader then I 2 would have a Walcur in the pen..... but I don't and never willBLUE DOG MAFIA



 THE WALKER BANDWAGON IT LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE TRYIN TO GET SOMEBODY TO FOLLOW THE LEADER ON THE BOO-TICK BAND WAGON HOW MANY WALKER MAFIA HAVE YOU SEEN ON HERE NITE


----------



## TallyHo (Feb 23, 2010)

kreekhunter said:


> THE WALKER BANDWAGON IT LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE TRYIN TO GET SOMEBODY TO FOLLOW THE LEADER ON THE BOO-TICK BAND WAGON HOW MANY WALKER MAFIA HAVE YOU SEEN ON HERE NITE



I heard that Kreekhunter!  Cant we just talk about huntin on here and not the stinkin breed of dogs, Good God.  I hardly ever even open a thread that anybody from the BDM starts because I know its not going to be about what happened the night before on a hunt. Its always about what they got in there pen, must not be worth nothing b/c we never hear how many coons it treed.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 23, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> I heard that Kreekhunter!  Cant we just talk about huntin on here and not the stinkin breed of dogs, Good God.  I hardly ever even open a thread that anybody from the BDM starts because I know its not going to be about what happened the night before on a hunt. Its always about what they got in there pen, must not be worth nothing b/c we never hear how many coons it treed.



Excuse me tallyho but this thread was started by a Walcur guy ... So it looks like you need to get your FACTS str8 before you slick tree another thread........

BDM


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 23, 2010)

kreekhunter said:


> THE WALKER BANDWAGON IT LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE TRYIN TO GET SOMEBODY TO FOLLOW THE LEADER ON THE BOO-TICK BAND WAGON HOW MANY WALKER MAFIA HAVE YOU SEEN ON HERE NITE



Not seen a 1 but have seen a lot of Walcur Misfits


----------



## coontreeinhook (Feb 23, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Excuse me tallyho but this thread was started by a Walcur guy ... So it looks like you need to get your FACTS str8 before you slick tree another thread........
> 
> BDM



HA... slick tree a thread? It's official now... you are a member of the TRUE BLUE BLOOD COMPUTER HUNTERS. Slick tree a thread.... thats a new one on me. 

I need to sign up for one of these computer hunting classes. Hey maybe we can start a club... I'll rent an office and we can all go one night, NiteRider can teach us the lingo.


----------



## TallyHo (Feb 23, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Excuse me tallyho but this thread was started by a Walcur guy ... So it looks like you need to get your FACTS str8 before you slick tree another thread........
> 
> BDM



Sorry for misleading you there Mr. Michael Nite. I was pointing it at any one who likes to get on a hollar about breed and not hunting.  Sure like the idea about a computer hunting club, maybe we can see who can type the most words per minute, but if the blue hunters type like there dogs hunt we may be here all night wondering around barking.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Feb 23, 2010)

*boo tick cross*



jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> The reason I keep my Blue dog in a pen:::  is to keep all the Walcur culls from comin up in the yard and breeding with a real coon dog



Maybe you should try breeding that THING in your avatar to a walker! What would that make 1/2 Walker 1/4 boo tick 1/4 winny dog? How much longer is that THING gonna get? I hope you aint calling that THING a bluetick.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 24, 2010)

coontreeinhook said:


> HA... slick tree a thread? It's official now... you are a member of the TRUE BLUE BLOOD COMPUTER HUNTERS. Slick tree a thread.... thats a new one on me.
> Just cause I don't post when and where I hunt that makes me a puter hunter?????
> I need to sign up for one of these computer hunting classes. Hey maybe we can start a club... I'll rent an office and we can all go one night, NiteRider can teach us the lingo.


I think you can get those classes on line from the University of KMA


TallyHo said:


> Sorry for misleading you there Mr. Michael Nite. I was pointing it at any one who likes to get on a hollar about breed and not hunting.  Sure like the idea about a computer hunting club, maybe we can see who can type the most words per minute, but if the blue hunters type like there dogs hunt we may be here all night wondering around barking.





curdogs4sure said:


> Maybe you should try breeding that THING in your avatar to a walker! What would that make 1/2 Walker 1/4 boo tick 1/4 winny dog? How much longer is that THING gonna get? I hope you aint calling that THING a bluetick.



See I have not said a word to you about them half breeds you hunt cd4s .. that just shows how stoopy some folks can be , I have never made fun of the way a dog looks , just stated my opinon on my love for the Blue Dog ... So go ahead and make fun of my dog if ya want cause I know the blood line in mine and can call her a BLUE TICK.. Aint no cur or Hinze 57 in her .............


So just cause I don't post when and where I hunt it makes me a puter hunter ????????


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 24, 2010)

The way I see it..We can give each other all the heck we want to..If they dont like it..Dont look at it..By the way..Blueticks still suck


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 24, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> The way I see it..We can give each other all the heck we want to..If they dont like it..Dont look at it..By the way..Blueticks still suck



Dawg I agree with you , but some folks just can't get there facts str8 on here and must be jealous of us for some resin cause the way I see it they are on here just as much as anyone else..... Have I told ya lately MR DAWG????







































Walcurs still suck also


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 24, 2010)

I know lots of folks who dont hunt near as much as they claim to


----------



## curdogs4sure (Feb 24, 2010)

Im in the woods almost every night, Come and go any night. We hog hunt with curs and coon hunt with WALKERS (YES BECAUSE THEY WIN, BANDWAGON OR NOT) But if i ran across a bluetick not bootick with the abillity to win i would have no problem owning it. You know i allways keep an open mind because i have been taken to school by all of them but never by a mafia member but maybee some time soon. And yes if i owned a bluetick it would have to look like a bluetick 4sure.


----------



## Tanner63 (Feb 24, 2010)

Ive been lookin for a good coondog but had an old man tell me that if you had an acre of land you could hunt all night with a blue tick


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 24, 2010)

curdogs4sure said:


> Im in the woods almost every night, Come and go any night. We hog hunt with curs and coon hunt with WALKERS (YES BECAUSE THEY WIN, BANDWAGON OR NOT) But if i ran across a bluetick not bootick with the abillity to win i would have no problem owning it. You know i allways keep an open mind because i have been taken to school by all of them but never by a mafia member but maybee some time soon. And yes if i owned a bluetick it would have to look like a bluetick 4sure.



So post some pics of the Walcurs and curs then!!!!!!!!!!!
So ya sayin the dog in my pic don't look like a bluetick


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 24, 2010)

Tanner63 said:


> Ive been lookin for a good coondog but had an old man tell me that if you had an acre of land you could hunt all night with a blue tick



Way to jump in Tanner guess you got a big also
Sounds like you need a Walcur


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 24, 2010)

Ladies and Gentlemen:








'Nuff Said.


----------



## kreekhunter (Feb 26, 2010)

The reason i hunt walkers is i like a dog with a fairly hot nose. Back when i was young and dumb i had a bootick i could turn out and he would try to work a track 2 days old and that would be the only turnout i would get for the nite. I can turn my walkers out and they be back at the truck in 20 or 30 min and i can move on to another turnout and tree a coon and have a good nite not just sit on the tailgate twistin my fingers and hatin a bootick


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 26, 2010)

kreekhunter said:


> The reason i hunt walkers is i like a dog with a fairly hot nose. Back when i was young and dumb i had a bootick i could turn out and he would try to work a track 2 days old and that would be the only turnout i would get for the nite. I can turn my walkers out and they be back at the truck in 20 or 30 min and i can move on to another turnout and tree a coon and have a good nite not just sit on the tailgate twistin my fingers and hatin a bootick



We all have opinions among other things

I like for them to work a track also , but if it means go deep then so be it ... Least they ain't blowin up on every tree in the woods


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 26, 2010)

kreekhunter said:


> The reason i hunt walkers is i like a dog with a fairly hot nose. Back when i was young and dumb i had a bootick i could turn out and he would try to work a track 2 days old and that would be the only turnout i would get for the nite. I can turn my walkers out and they be back at the truck in 20 or 30 min and i can move on to another turnout and tree a coon and have a good nite not just sit on the tailgate twistin my fingers and hatin a bootick


It aint the nose.. You just THOUGHT they were striking old tracks..Its what was between the ears just making those tracks appear OLD


----------



## willcox (Feb 26, 2010)

kreekhunter said:


> the reason i hunt walkers is i like a dog with a fairly hot nose. Back when i was young and dumb i had a bootick i could turn out and he would try to work a track 2 days old and that would be the only turnout i would get for the nite. I can turn my walkers out and they be back at the truck in 20 or 30 min and i can move on to another turnout and tree a coon and have a good nite not just sit on the tailgate twistin my fingers and hatin a bootick



i'm not young but am dumb . I will not tolerate boo hoo'ing from any color dog . .22 bullets will cure that problem quick but to be honest with you over the last few years i have seen just as many boo hooing walcurs as i have booticks. Matter of fact all breeds are loosing their nose because of those hot nosed feeder bucket dogs being preferred for the hunts. That is fine and what is needed to make a big score but i sure aint seeing booticks alone anymore as the dogs that cant move a track. Its in all of them now and it is amusing to listen to folks talk about how those dogs are running the he$$ out of that coon  and the dogs aint went 100 yds in 5 minutes. In my opinion lack of track power is what is leading to some of the slick treeing too.


----------

